# Trucos para manejar plc



## thekabert (Jun 5, 2008)

hola me gustaria que personas con experiencia y conosimientos del tema de los plc me pueda dar algunos trucos para poder resolver problemitas que se presentan con ellos de una manera mas rapida.


con los diferntes tipos alan brayle omrom eaton entre otros


----------



## Arze_Bless (Jun 6, 2008)

que tipo de problemitas ?


----------



## thekabert (Jun 7, 2008)

problemitas como que se despegue un cable o cuando no esta llegando una señal o problemas frecuentes que se resuelvan con facilidad


----------



## El nombre (Jun 7, 2008)

si no llega señal no se enciende la entrada. Más fácil que eso no hay nada.

Cuando trabajas con ellos y lo has programado no tienes problemas. El problema es cuando la máquina viene programada y vas a reparar. Averiguar el que debe o no estar encendido es lo complicado. 
Lo primero es el esquema y lo segundo haber tomado nota de como estaban y si se puede la secuencia que realiza. De esta forma puedes (sin grandes problemas) solucionar averías que ráramente son del PLC.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 7, 2008)

Coincido con el nombre, muy raramente el problema es del plc. Por lo gral, mecanismo descalibrado, o rele que no funca.Saludos


----------



## thekabert (Jun 10, 2008)

ok grasia por su respuestas y si trabajamos con muchos sensores y no sabemos que señal cuando se activa el sensor x por ejemplo si son muchos


----------



## thors (Jun 11, 2008)

thekabert  sin ofender pero para trabajar con plc deberias tener conocientos en electricidad o electronica para entender el cableado y los planos  .... no hay  una receta  sino que cada maquina   tendra sus propias complicaciones para resolver los fallos que tenga .....

información ....es la receta 


saludos


----------



## thekabert (Jun 12, 2008)

claro que hay que saber de electronica pero siempre de cada cosa hay truquitos que te simplifican la vida y las personas con experiencia siempre lo conosen o lo inventan


----------



## Arze_Bless (Jun 12, 2008)

aveces en la misma programacion acusa cual es el problema, es cosa de conocer bien cada programa y estudiar sus variables asi sabras que sensor fallo, puedes poner alarmas tambien  en cada instrumento para cuando falle alguno asi vas directamente a la falla. en realidad los trucos los inventas tu mismo... eso creo yo


blessed
Jahludos


----------



## electromecanico (Jul 27, 2008)

buenas... trabajo con una vanda de plc y tableros que no tengo circuitos ni programas como dice la gente que te esta ayudando armate de pasiencia y cuerencia no empeses a tocar todo mira mira mira y despues pensaaaar si esta medianamente bien echo el programa te canta todas las falla no te olvides que es un programador logico si pasa esto el resultado es este si no pasa el resultado es otro ...suena tonto lo que digo pero como digieron es raro que plc falle si las salidas las entradas las fuentes y lo peor de todo la gente empesa siempre por lo mas tonto si tenes algun problema puntual avisa que hablamos


----------



## itvboy (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola, los PLC´s normalmente trabajan a toda madre, raro que se desprogramen, pero por si acaso ten guardado una copia del programa, ya sea que te lo suministre la empresa que programo o puedas bajarlo tu mismo del PLC, casi todos soportan subir y tambien bajar programas que tienen guardados.

Ahora.. el PLC en si no falla en un proceso.. lo que siempre fallan son sensores y cableados de comunicacion.

comunicacion hay de 2 tipos, Ethernet y RS-485, cualquiera que sea el medio tendran un protocolo, eso no importa, es muy comun que si machucas el cable o lo muerde una rata este deja de transmitir o transmite a media porque crea un paso de corriente pequenio entre los cables.

   El cable en RS485 para PLCS siempre debe ser blindado, con hilos par trenzado y el blindaje debe ir aterrizado en los 2 extremos. Si no es asi, a cada rato tendras problemas de comunicacion, dependiendo de las inclemencias del tiempo o que tan contaminado electromagneticamente este el medio en que opera.

   Si usas Ethernet, cambiate los switchs de oficina (3com o similares) por switch industriales como weitch muller, OJO eso es bien importante, aunque parezcan lo mismo no lo son, los switch industriales cuestan 10 veces mas caros, pero estas hechos para las inclemencias del campo industrial.

   Casi todos los PLCS tienen foquitos para ver el estado de sus entradas y salidas y estos foquitos no dependen del procesador del PLC, siempre verifica si la senial de un sensor llega a estos foquitos. Suele suceder que le hechen la culpa al PLC y un sensor puede estar pegado internamente. (Eso ocurre seguido con los autos modernos)

   Por ultimo, apegate a las normas, ellas se hicieron tras anios de experiencias para evitar problemas en la industria. aunque muchos tecnicos y sobre todos los empiricos crean que las normas las hicieron para fastidiarlos a ellos.


----------

